# Coffee Therapy



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Big city taste with a small town friendly atmosphere and rock bottom prices. Open 7 days a week. Focus on using only Michigan roasted coffee and local dairy. Always have three origin of brewed coffee available and SWP decaf. Open 3 years, 7 days a week with emphasis on fast friendly customer service. Locals are our backbone and we make every effort to create individual drinks around their tastes. Knowing faces, names, cars, and even pets are a requirement for all staff. We even hand out dog trea&#8230;

More...


----------

